
Ask HN: What would WordPress look like if it's written in 2020? - ansek
I&#x27;m seeing a lot of change in the web development recently: pushing everything to the edge, static site generators, AMP, etc.<p>I&#x27;m wondering if somebody would start writing WordPress nowadays, how it would be shaped?
======
bobbytran
Object oriented at least and probably using a modern JS framework

